# Yorkshire accents and the pronunciation of "r"



## teuchter (May 29, 2013)

Is it a Yorkshire thing to pronounce "r" as "w" sometimes? Or a general north of England thing? Or neither?


----------



## joustmaster (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is it a Yorkshire thing to pronounce "r" as "w" sometimes? Or a general north of England thing? Or neither?


 
example?


----------



## Fruitloop (May 29, 2013)

wascally wabbit?

no


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

welease wodewick?


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2013)

Awound the wagged wocks the wagged wascals wan.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (May 29, 2013)

My name begins with an 'r' and I've never really heard anyone say my name with a 'w' and I grew up there. So don't think so...


----------



## _angel_ (May 29, 2013)

no


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2013)

Some Yorkshire accents have a sort of guttural r-thing going on. Imagine Geoffrey Boycott saying 'The bowler needs to get one up in the batsman's rrhhrribs.'


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2013)

See how Alf says "Bwitish Legion" here.



Somewhere between a "w" and what Santino describes perhaps.


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2013)

Santino said:


> Some Yorkshire accents have a sort of guttural r-thing going on. Imagine Geoffrey Boycott saying 'The bowler needs to get one up in the batsman's rrhhrribs.'


 
Almost like the French "r"?


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

Most Yorkshire people don't talk like that.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> See how Alf says "Bwitish Legion" here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between a "w" and what Santino describes perhaps.





That's just someone with a Yorkshire accent and a speech impediment...


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2013)

Earlier this morning I spoke on the telephone to someone in Hull and he was doing something similar.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> See how Alf says "Bwitish Legion" here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between a "w" and what Santino describes perhaps.




Unlucky Alf's not real & Paul Whitehouse isn't really from Yorkshire though.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2013)

When he says "bwitish" he sounds more Lancs than Yorks, to me. East Lancs, mind. Before you westies start getting upset


----------



## cesare (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Earlier this morning I spoke on the telephone to someone in Hull and he was doing something similar.


Hull as got a distinctive accent which isn't really like the rest of the Yorkshires. I blame the Vikings.


----------



## cdg (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is it a Yorkshire thing to pronounce "r" as "w" sometimes? Or a general north of England thing? Or neither?


 

You've never been to Yowkshiwe have you?


----------



## cdg (May 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> See how Alf says "Bwitish Legion" here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between a "w" and what Santino describes perhaps.


 

We all speak like this an all


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 14, 2013)

Most Yorkshire blerks just grunt don't they?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Most Yorkshire blerks just grunt don't they?


 
The women certainly do anyway


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2013)

uh?


----------

